# Dull throbbing in lower stomach wakes me same time everyday.



## debbie 107 (Apr 2, 2016)

Greetings people,

I stumbled across some posts about other's here being woken up with a dull throbbing in their lower stomach. Finally found people that are going thru what I am going thru. I went off Celexa last year in September and found a tooth that had been leaking infection into my system for Lord knows how long.

I went thru awful anxiety, panic attacks and the beginning of my gastrointestinal system rejecting anything I ate by causing severe cramping.

I am no just able to tolerate baby food, fish, carrots and peas. I was eating organic rice for about two months but just recently had to stop because it was not digesting and was not forming.

I take liquid magnesium, zinc, vaerian root, B6, potassium.

Does anyone have any idea why the dull throbbing at the sametime every morning? I can feel what feels like my colon contracting what seems like feces and going to my lower bowel, rectum maybe?

My gut is so so sensitive I cannot take probiotics or anykind of vit C. I drink only filtered water and take a good enzyme with my meals.

Would love to know where to find further research and info on what could be going on.

Wish you all a good weekend,

Debbie


----------

